

Blank comments in Facebook - sfaruque

If you comment with only "0" (zero), it'll appear as if you didn't comment anything (blank comment). Is this a bug or a feature?
======
MichaelAza
Probably some debugging feature someone forgot to turn off.

------
whulze
Could be a bug with the emoji parser. The iOS apps don't show emoji in
comments and looks like they do show "0".

